# postfix problem: smtp 'fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp'

## nielchiano

I have a problem with my postfix install

I'm a newbie at setting up mail servers, so...

I emerges it, did some configureing. Till now I can send internal mail (local, for the server).

To get remote mail delivered, I set up the transport database to deliver everything (non-local) to my ISP-smtp-server.

I use 'sendmail user@remote.domain < message' to send my mail. It works, but I get this output in the syslog:

```

Feb 14 12:51:26 genie postfix/smtp[20854]: fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp

Feb 14 12:51:27 genie postfix/qmgr[3740]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp socket while reading input attribute name

Feb 14 12:51:27 genie postfix/qmgr[3740]: warning: private/smtp socket: malformed response

Feb 14 12:51:27 genie postfix/qmgr[3740]: warning: transport smtp failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Feb 14 12:51:27 genie postfix/master[21668]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 20854 exit status 1

Feb 14 12:51:27 genie postfix/master[21668]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

```

I don't think it's set up in chroot mode, my master.cf reads:

```

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission     inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       nqmgr

#tlsmgr   fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

#

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

```

any ideas?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Your Postfix installation is probably running in it's own chroot jail and is unable to access real /etc/services file. Thus you need to make sure you have the following files in /var/spool/postfix/etc/:

```
hosts

localtime

nsswitch.conf

passwd

resolv.conf

services
```

Copy those from /etc/ to /var/spool/postfix/etc/ and restart Postfix. Then everything should work. If not, please check that your services file has a smtp line.

----------

## nielchiano

You where right! it works now

PS: shouldn't the ebuild do it? the copying of the /etc/{services,localtime,...}

THANKS!

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Yeah, I'm about to post a new bug to bugs.gentoo.org about this issue. Postfix really should run out-of-the-box and not require any additional tweaking.

----------

